# Drawings by Mrocznydrwal



## mrocznydrwal

Hi,
I'm Mateusz and I would like to show you some of my arts.
I'm self-taught artist, 20 years old.









































For more drawings you can visit my page on facebook: /mateusz.nitka.rysunki or instagram: @mateusz.nitka.rysunki


----------



## TerryCurley

Welcome to the forum. Your drawings are exceptional.


----------



## FanKi

Just... wow o_o


----------



## mrocznydrwal

Thanks for your reply  I'm glad that you like it.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

welcome to the forum! your car artwork is really jaw dropping! I need a moment of silence with my artworks..(sits at the corner)


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome to the forum! 

Amazing works! I notice the "M.Nitka" in the licence plate and the signature, very clever. :biggrin:


----------



## mrocznydrwal

Thanks for your nice words! 
@Susan Mulno You are perceptive! I thought that the simple signature in corner disturb the effect and I move my signature to plate 

So my other drawings:


----------



## FanKi

Coooool, how long have you been drawing??


----------



## Jaz15

You show amazing skill for being self taught and only 20 years old.
Think I'll sit in the corner with Melody for a moment :laugh:


----------



## mrocznydrwal

Thanks for reply! @FanKi I draw since I can remeber  Often I drew in notebooks on boring lessons. Serious drawing began when I was in highschool. Now I'm on technical univeristy and I don't have a lot of time, so I draw less. Drawing is only my hobby 

There are my drawings in notebooks which I done on boring lessons:


----------



## TerryCurley

All of these are fantastic. I'm in awe.


----------



## mrocznydrwal

Other drawings:

This is picture in inverted colours: 








In original it looks that:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Lol Jaz XD


----------



## FanKi

pffff, outstanding!


----------



## Susan Mulno

:bowdown: That's all, just :bowdown:


----------



## deehouse

Fantastic work, I really like your portraits!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Excellent work MRO!! Great to have you here with us!


----------



## mrocznydrwal

Thanks for Your reply! I'm glad that You like my drawings  it is a big motivation for me


----------



## dickhutchings

Wow!!!!! So realistic!


----------



## Jeff

yup you have an exceptional ability!! dang and so young too. 
keep it up


----------



## mrocznydrwal

Hello again!
My last drawing:


----------



## dickhutchings

That's ridiculous! No one can draw like that. Man, you are good.


----------



## TerryCurley

Fantastic drawing! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Excellent stuff! Welcome.


----------



## mrocznydrwal

Hi all again,

I have some new artworks 

First, this is gift for my brother on his wedding. Size A4










And second, this is drawing based on screenshot from movie "Pogoń za Adamem" (Poland 1970) with polish beautiful actress Pola Raksa. I spend a lot of time with this drawing (about 60 or more hours) but I'm very proud of it. Size A3











Enjoy! 

PS You can see work in progress on my instagram


----------



## Susan Mulno

Wow, very nice! What a beautiful gift for your brother!


----------



## Desdichado

I raise my hat to you Mateusz. Exceptional work.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

insane skills mrocznydrwal well done =)


----------



## dickhutchings

Would someone please help me get my jaw off the floor.


----------



## Stever

*Your a natural*

Fantastic work
Stever


----------



## mrocznydrwal

Hi again!

I would like to show you my latest drawing in progress.









On my Instagram You can see other my drawings, for example drawings in notebook wchich I done on boring lessons


----------



## just

Self taught? Think what you could have been with someone teaching.


----------

